

Does .9999999... = 1? - billclerico
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beueDtFFOw0

======
byoung2
If .333333... = 1/3, then .333333... x 3 = .999999... = 1/3 x 3 = 1, right

------
snarkyturtle
You know, there's a certain charm seeing someone give a lecture on math in MS
paint. Of course, it helps that he has an english accent.

In regards to the topic, mathematically 0.9999... is less than 1. Practically
0.9999... = 1. Simple as that.

~~~
jibiki
> mathematically 0.9999... is less than 1

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0.999..>.

"In mathematics, the repeating decimal 0.999… ... denotes a real number equal
to one. In other words, the notations 0.999… and 1 represent the same real
number. This equality has long been accepted by professional mathematicians
and taught in textbooks."

Note the "real number" part, of course. If you use a non-real number system,
more power to you.

~~~
snarkyturtle
Whoops, should've researched that. I guess I was too preconditioned to the
idea that mathematics isn't practical (thank you, Engineer vs. Mathematician
jokes).

